# LED Spotlight by goosta



## goosta (Jul 24, 2011)

niblique71 - Thanks so much for this excellent tutorial! I made my own spots based on it (diverging because I didn't have the bottle caps). This was a HUGE help!

Here are some pics:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job guys! Goosta what caps are those that you are using? Where did you find them? I might want to use them with mounting the leds from the other side of the cap (9 or 12 leds) and plug it into the front of the tube for a wider beam.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

goosta said:


>





hpropman said:


> Great Job guys! Goosta what caps are those that you are using? Where did you find them? I might want to use them with mounting the leds from the other side of the cap (9 or 12 leds) and plug it into the front of the tube for a wider beam.


Yeah, where did you get those caps? That's exactly how I make my spots, but I plugged the ends with Great Stuff and painted them black. Those caps would be ideal.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Yeah, where did you get those caps? That's exactly how I make my spots, but I plugged the ends with Great Stuff and painted them black. Those caps would be ideal.


If I'm not mistaken, Those are temporary Pipe caps for plumbing construction. The are specifically made for PVC pipes.

You would use them if you finished roughing in the plumming and wanted to keep debris out of your pipes as the other contractors did thier work. They are easy to remove and then finish your plumbing work once the other contractors are out of your way. I used to be able to get them at a local plumbing supply but they went out of business.

GREAT IDEA by the way!!!! I LOVE IT! Especially for 9's 12's and more LED's

You could probably trim the flange off if you wanted to slide them inside the tube like the original tutorial, then use a second cap as a backer.

very Cool


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

we will have to see if we can get a source for these


----------



## goosta (Jul 24, 2011)

niblique71 is correct - they are temporary pipe caps. I found them at Home Depot in the PVC fittings section and they were called knockout test caps. I'm pretty sure the ones pictured are 1 1/2 inch, but I bought some larger ones too to try w/ more LEDs. I think the cost was around $0.20 - $0.25 / each.


----------

